# Want to do update, but can not figure out how to remove hack



## jgirvine (Jun 17, 2009)

Well, did a search on the board, thought I had found instructions, followed them exactly....nope, now I have NO screen saver.  

Then I realized I was reading instructions for the K1.

So, HOW do I remove the hack in order to update?  
I think I can update, but I don't understand how to install the new screensaver hack....

Help...please use very small words.

Thanks


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Download *this file* and then follow these instructions:

To go back to the default Kindle2 screen savers:
------------------------------------------------
1) Plug your Kindle2 into your computer.
2) Copy "Update_kindle2_restore_default_screen_savers.bin" to the root of your Kindle2.
3) Unplug your Kindle2
4) Press the "Menu" button on your Kindle2 and select "Settings."
5) At the Settings page press "Menu" again and select "Update Your Kindle."
6) When the "update" is done your Kindle2 will reboot and you are done.


----------



## jgirvine (Jun 17, 2009)

Ah, ok,  Thanks, that was a HUGE help.

got that done, now have Ralph Ellison staring at me.

No offense to Mr Ellison or his mother, but, I don't want him watching me.  Sigh.

So, I did the link to MobileRead for the new SS hack that works with this update, It talks about "packages", I downloaded a file, but it was not a "zip" and when I tried to open it Windows said it could not find something or other.

So, I have the update, now does anyone know the link to the new ss hack file that is a zip?


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

It's an archive, similar to a zip, but not recognized by Windows without a helper program. Here's one I found quickly over on download.com called PeaZip, they gave it a 5-star rating and it's free.

http://download.cnet.com/PeaZip/3000-2250_4-10602256.html?tag=mncol

Once you've installed that program, then you will be able to open the file just like a zip file.


----------



## jgirvine (Jun 17, 2009)

Sorry, for the need for hand holding, but, I just don't know this stuff.  I really appreciate your help.

Got the zip file opener program and got the "package" open.

I tried reading the "read first" file, but still not sure on this answer.  I see 2 files that I don't know which to install on the Kindle (or is it both)
one reads:
Kindle_update_tool.py and the other is Update_freekindle_K2.  So do I install both, one of them, together, separately, one at a time??

I feel it is better for me to ask these questions as they come up rather than asking to help me fix my busted Kindle cause I "messed up".

Thanks again
Ginny


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

The file I downloaded from Mobileread was *screensaverhack-0.1.tar.gz*, when I open that file, I see a *screensaverhack-0.1* folder, when I open that folder, I see the following:

*- ._src
- README.txt
- update_screensaverhack-install-dx.bin
- update_screensaverhack-install-k2.bin
- update_screensaverhack-install-k2i.bin
- update_screensaverhack-uninstall-dx.bin
- update_screensaverhack-uninstall-k2.bin
- update_screensaverhack-uninstall-k2i.bin*

So, I'm not sure where you're seeing that... ?


----------



## jgirvine (Jun 17, 2009)

I am more confused than ever. Since you did not see what I was seeing, I went and removed the download in order to do it again

I then went here:

http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=63225

from the first posting, I downloaded from this:
"I've repackaged the screensaver hack ; for the DX, Kindle 2 International and Kindle 2: there:
http://www.avenard.org/kindle2/scree...ack-0.1.tar.gz"

When I clicked on the link the PeaZip you lead me too opened and wanted to know where I wanted to unzip the file. I set up a folder on my desktop that said unzip and pointed it there, after it decompressed I had one file in that folder it said:
Screensaverhack-0.1tar

Not a clue what I am doing wrong. Can you point me to where you downloaded the new ss hack?

Thanks
Ginny


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

moving to "Tips, Tricks, & Troubleshooting" . . . .thanks for understanding!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

jgirvine said:


> I am more confused than ever. Since you did not see what I was seeing, I went and removed the download in order to do it again
> 
> I then went here:
> 
> ...


Pardon me for jumping in here. When I used PeaZip on the "http://www.avenard.org/kindle2/scree...ack-0.1.tar.gz" file, I got the same thing you did. Then I had to use PeaZip again on the Screensaverhack-0.1tar file to get the list of files Jason talked about.

Hope this helps!

Betsy


----------



## jgirvine (Jun 17, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Pardon me for jumping in here. When I used PeaZip on the "http://www.avenard.org/kindle2/scree...ack-0.1.tar.gz" file, I got the same thing you did. Then I had to use PeaZip again on the Screensaverhack-0.1tar file to get the list of files Jason talked about.
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> Betsy


Ah, that took care of it

Ok, YEAH.....I have my pic from Hawaii back YEAH


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Great! Glad we could help out.  I didn't know about PeaZip...good to know. 

Betsy


----------



## Gayle (Aug 31, 2009)

As a relatively new user to the Kindle, I decided to uninstall the font hack on my K2us to update to version 2.3 knowing that the font hack would no longer work.  Done that and everything works.  My question is can any of the files now be deleted to clean up the folder?  If so, which ones?  I'm not completely computer illiterate, but I don't want to delete files which are necessary.  Or...should I leave well enough alone and forget cleanup?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

There may be a new version of the font hack ala the screensaver hack mentioned below....which would use any fonts you have installed I believe.  Anyone?

Betsy


----------



## muggle (Feb 25, 2009)

are there instruction for how to remove the font hack? there doesn't appear to me a separate *.bin file to remove this particular hack.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

muggle said:


> are there instruction for how to remove the font hack? there doesn't appear to me a separate *.bin file to remove this particular hack.


It is called update_uninstall.bin... you will find it near the center of this page:

https://sites.google.com/a/etccreations.com/kdesignworks/Home/font-install-files


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm glad Betsy jumped in to help, I had gone to bed by the time you posted again! =)

I'm not using PeaZip, that was just the first free one I found when I went over to CNET's Download site. I'm using QuickZip which isn't free anymore and when I open the hack file, I can just click on the subfolder (as I posted) and see the contents. I don't have to unzip it and then unzip it again like you guys did.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, I use Winzip (not free) usually and it didn't require two steps either.  But we got it to work!


Betsy


----------



## SerenityFL (Jun 15, 2009)

Thank you, jgirvine for asking the question and everyone else for jumping in and answering.  I also needed the assistance and the step by step instructions really made a huge difference in remembering how to uninstall the ss hack and was helpful for reinstalling the new one, (again, thank you jgirvine for the link to the new hack).

You guys are awesome.


----------



## oliveyes2303 (Nov 26, 2009)

Hi,

I followed all of the steps that Jason911 listed to remove the hack and update my kindle 2. It removed the hack because my screensavers have gone back to the old ones. I went to settings and selected update your kindle and it said it was updating. It didn't up date to version 2.0.4 only to 2.0.4 and now I cant click on update your kindle. What did i do wrong?

Thanks


----------



## Pea (Nov 12, 2009)

How about for a Kindle 2 International? Anyone have a link to remove the hack?

Thanks!!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

oliveyes2303 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I followed all of the steps that Jason911 listed to remove the hack and update my kindle 2. It removed the hack because my screensavers have gone back to the old ones. I went to settings and selected update your kindle and it said it was updating. It didn't up date to version 2.0.4 only to 2.0.4 and now I cant click on update your kindle. What did i do wrong?
> 
> Thanks


You said it didn't update to 2.0.4 only to 2.0.4... ? After you've removed both the screensaver and font hacks, then you need to download the 2.3 firmware from Amazon and update with that.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Pea said:


> How about for a Kindle 2 International? Anyone have a link to remove the hack?
> 
> Thanks!!


The uninstall file is usually in the same zip file as the hack.


----------



## Pea (Nov 12, 2009)

Gosh I just can't seem to find it. Would you know where I can get it?


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Try the uninstall instructions and file on this page:
http://blogkindle.com/2009/10/unicode-font-hack-v0-2-now-for-kindle-international-too/


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I think the early versions of the K2Int hack didnt have the uninstall function with them, later versions did.


----------



## Pea (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks Jason - I found this on and it worked

The process should be the same for the K2, the K2i, and the KDX. However, with the 2.3 update, there has been a change to the way the Kindles handle the update files. Over on the MobilRead forums, jyavenard started a thread titled How to create packages for Kindle w/ firmware 2.3. With the 2.3 update, the K2 and KDX both require signed update packages, just like the K2i. I can verify from trying it that, after updating to 2.3, the original K2 screensaver hack patch file does not work any more. His post includes a link to a Python program to sign packages, but for people who just want their screensavers back, he also included a link --

I used this and removed the hack from my K2I

http://www.avenard.org/kindle2/screensaverhack-0.1.tar.gz to a file containing signed install and uninstall patch files for the screensaver hack for the K2, K2i, and KDX.

Yeah!!


----------



## NitroStitch (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I couldn't figure out how to get the hack to work - didn't get the Peazip thing without help from here!  Not only that, but I wasn't sure what I was doing wrong until I came here and found out that everyone was having failure reinstalling the hack after the update.

Now I have the update and my nifty screensavers back, instead of a bunch of intensely staring authors who are no longer with us...


----------



## srmalloy (Mar 3, 2009)

jgirvine said:


> from the first posting, I downloaded from this:
> "I've repackaged the screensaver hack ; for the DX, Kindle 2 International and Kindle 2: there:
> http://www.avenard.org/kindle2/scree...ack-0.1.tar.gz"
> 
> ...


I expect that the file was created on a Linux system. the Zip compressed archive format was originally developed for PCs (I won't go into the history there, but it was created because another archive format was proprietary); Unix systems had the "tar" program ('Tape ARchive'), which would take a collection of files and link them together as a single file so that it could be transferred more easily; these files normally had a .tar extension. It was quite common for programs to be made available on the Net as tarfiles containing all the source code and the makefile to . But the 'tar' format didn't do any compression, so when the GNU Zip (aka GZip, whose archive files have a .gz extension) software was written, it quickly became common to take a tarfile and compress it with gzip, making what came to be called a 'tarball', which had either a .tgz extension or, as with the file above, a doubled extension, '.tar.gz'.

Some programs, like WinZIP, understand what a tarball is and will ask you if you want to uncompress the tarfile and then open it; others, while they can handle both the gzip decompression and the tar extraction, will make you do it in two steps, the first decompressing the file to make it a regular tarfile, the second opening the tarfile for you to extract files from it.


----------

